# Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?



## Micky (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

wir (Timmy4903, Shorty77 und ich) haben im August für 2 Wochen eine Hütte in Holmsjö (Süd-Schweden) gebucht.

Das Internet und auch das AB sind sicherlich gut mit Informationen gefüttert, sei es was das kulturelle (Museen, Glashütten etc.) betrifft, aber natürlich auch primär die Möglichkeiten was das Angeln (Flüsse, Seen) betrifft. Doch nichts geht über das sog. "Insiderwissen"... :q 

Deshalb wären wir über Info´s zu der Gegend, Links zu guten Seiten, aber auch Tipps zu (sehr  ) empfehlenswerten Angelstellen (Seen, Flüsse), Kanu-Touren (haben wir dabei), zur Köderwahl etc. dankbar.

Es ist zwar noch ne Weile hin, aber man kann ja nicht früh genug anfangen sich zu informieren.

Also: FEUER FREI... (auch gerne per Email oder PN)


----------



## Timmy4903 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Hier der besagte Boardie #2!!! Wenns geht, dann bitte Tips auch in Bezug auf Forellen und Fliegenfischen!!!! Bin schon ganz heiß....


----------



## Timmy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Wo genau liegt Holmsjö?
Wir verbringen auch sehr viel Zeit in Süd-Schweden.

Gruß,*TIMMY.....*


----------



## Micky (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Der Ort liegt ca. 25-30km nördlich von Karlskrona. Lt. Auskunft von unseren Vermietern ein kleines Örtchen (siehe Karte)


----------



## Timmy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Wir sind immer in einem kleinen Haus zwischen Ronneby und Karlshamn-direkt in den Schären.

Harasjömala -das sind ca. 20 Seen, mit teils riesigen Forellen-ist nicht weit weg von Euch.
Auf der Insel Tjärö werden Kanus angeboten,mit denen Ihr die Schären unsicher machen könnt.Wie Ihr sicher wißt, ist das Schärengbiet ein hervorragendes Hechtrevier.......also Spinnruten mit großen(!) Wobblern(Ich benutz in Schweden nur noch Zalt) mitnehmen!
Da es im Hochsommer schwieriger wird, den großen Ostseehechten erfolgreich nachzustellen,empfehle ich Euch ein Tour mit Bosse-dem Hechtpapst!(ca 100 Euro für 4-6 Stunden)

Es gäbe noch sovieles...................einfach weiterfragen!


----------



## Timmy4903 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Danke für den Tip TIMMY sagt TIMMY4903


----------



## Pfiffie79 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Kulturell....auf jedenfall nach Mörrum an die mörrum, selbst wenn man nicht angelt ist es eine reise wert das südschwedenlachsmekka zu sehen. dort gibt es ein kleines aquarium wo man fische des flusses sieht...zugehörig sone art museum der geschichte des lachs dort, ein pciknik am fluss sollte dann auch drin sein, im sommer springen die großen lachse auch gerne mal aus dem wasser:q  und zum spazieren läd das flüsschen auch ein.
Falls kinder dabei sind ist vimmerby auch ne gute addresse um pipi langstrumpf mal auf die füsse zu treten (ist aber ein stück zu fahren). In Lyungby gibt es ein elchpark der auch recht interessant ist (auch ein stück zu fahren).


----------



## Uwe_H (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Zu Mörrum gibts anzumerken, dass man in der Mörrum Rögeri (Fischräucherei) hervorragend und günstig zu Mittag speisen kann...viele tolle Fischgerichte, Salatbuffet, Getränk und Kaffee inklusive, mit Glück auf der Terrasse direkt über der Mörrum mit tollem Ausblick, und das Dagens Rätt ist sehr preiswert (um 60 SEK). Wichtig, den Preis gibt es nur Mo - Fr zwischen 11.30 und 14 Uhr (wie in allen schwedischen Restaurants eben...) Ich war letzten Sommer ganz ind er Nähe von Tving an einem kleineren See...ein schönes Fleckchen Erde...

Und wenn man Zeit hat und auch mal gerne etwas Auto fährt, dann unbedingt einen Besuch in Kalmar und auf Öland einplanen!!!


----------



## Micky (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Das sind schon mal gute Ansätze. *DANKE !!!* #6 

Hab im Internet was über das Flüsschen "*Lyckebyån"* gefunden. Kann mir da jemand was zu den besten Angelmethoden sagen?
Vom Boot? Vom Ufer? Spinn- oder Fliegenfischen? ;+


----------



## Hagen (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Hallo Micky 
Ich fahre jedes Jahr an die Lyckeby.
Die Saison beginnt immer am 15.03 eines jeden Jahres.
Es ist ein gutes Meerforellen Gewässer, mit einen Lachs kan man auch rechnen.
In Lyckeby im Kios an der Haubtstrasse bekommst du die Angelkarten und gute Auskumpft.
Über Bachforellen und Co kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich immer zur Eröffnug bin.
Ich weis nur, das die Flüss im Sommer immer sehr Wasser arm sind und die Themperatur sehr hoch ist.

MfG 

Hagen


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

@hagen

IMMER???? Wasserarm???...im sommer
nicht unbedingt, letztes Jahr konnte man an der mörrum den weg nichmal langlaufen wegen hochwasser und viele andere flüssen hatte sehr viel wasser zu führen. ich gebe zu selten, denn meist ist es schon so, würde aber nicht von immer ausgehen.
Ich werde dies jahr das wetter 2-3 wochen vorher stetig beobachten um rückschlüsse zu führen wie hoch das wasser sein wird:q


----------



## Micky (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Kann man das Flüsschen/den Fluss "Lyckeby" mit nem Kanu befahren, oder ist da doch ein anderes Boot eher angebracht?
Oder gibt es Stellen wo man vom Ufer aus fischen kann? Köderfrage?

Meine Fragen hören sich sicher etwas "anfängertechnisch" an, aber es ist unser erster Ausflug ins Ausland um mal zu angeln und da will man sich vorher halt über JEDE Möglichkeit informieren.#6


----------



## Timmy (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

@Pfiffie
Bist Du nicht auch im August oben?
Vielleicht könntet Ihr zu dritt ein Guiding mit Bosse auf Großhecht in den Schären machen?!
Nur ne Idee.................aber wenn das klappen würde, hättet Ihr alle drei was davon und die Kosten wären kaum erwähnenswert.     #h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Timmy#6 , garnich gemerkt|rolleyes .


Ja ich bin mit Famillie (aber unabhängig) auch drei wochen da, ich glaube vom 23.07. an. Wäre wohl echt stark fürn paar stunden mit Bosse son Hechtguiding, oder sollte ich dann besser sagen kleines Boardietreffen.



Stell ich auch gleich mal die frage weiter, wer ist denn zu der zeit auch in schweden unterwegs und hätte lust auf ein kleines Nachtangeln auf Aal und oder zander. (geeignettes gewässer sollte jedoch gefunden werden):q


----------



## Micky (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> Stell ich auch gleich mal die frage weiter, wer ist denn zu der zeit auch in schweden unterwegs und hätte lust auf ein kleines Nachtangeln auf Aal und oder zander. (geeignettes gewässer sollte jedoch gefunden werden):q


 
Wir sind wahrscheinlich ab dem 07.08. (Sonntag Mittag) dort oben, werden dann wohl die ersten 1-2 Tage die Gegend erkunden (natürlich immer mit Geschirr im Auto) und dann gezielt loslegen.
Unsere Hütte liegt direkt an so nem kleinen See (Teich), der auch Hecht- und Barschbestand hat. 

Nachts mal zusammen auf AAL oder Zander? Von mir aus immer gerne!!!#6


----------



## Swe-Carp (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

@-All
Wir waren vor etlichen Jahren direkt in Holmsjö,war unser 1.Schwedenurlaub.
Anglerisch (Binnengewässer-Mörum ausgenommen)ist Blekinge nicht gerade
das Angelhigligth Schwedens.
Direkt in Holmsjö kann ich Dir den Sillhövden empfehlen,besonders herausragend sind dort die kapitalen Schleien.Ich habe nie wieder größere gefangen.
Hecht+Barsch geht auch ganz gut.Die anderen kleineren Seen habe ich nicht befischt.
Aber direkt in der Nachbarschaft,6km,liegt der Alljungen, Schwedens größter
Quellwassersee und einer Blekinges bester Zandergewässer.
Hecht +Barsch sind auch Top.
Ansonsten bietet sich Meeresangeln ,zu Eurer Zeit auf Hechtan.
Infos dazu+Buchungen von Booten+Guiding gibt es beim Sportfiske Centru Blekinge Tel.(0046)454321683
Wenn es noch Fragen gibt,nur zu.
Rene


----------



## Micky (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Flüssen Lyckeby,Brekken und Ronneby gesammelt?


----------



## Timmy (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*



			
				Swe-Carp schrieb:
			
		

> @-All
> Wir waren vor etlichen Jahren direkt in Holmsjö,war unser 1.Schwedenurlaub.
> Anglerisch (Binnengewässer-Mörum ausgenommen)ist Blekinge nicht gerade
> das Angelhigligth Schwedens.
> ...


 
Binnengewässer....................
Die Schären sind jedoch eines der besten Hechtreviere !
Nicht zu vergessen die in Größe und Anzahl vorkommenden Lachse sowie Mefo´s ein wenig weiter draussen.Hornhechte rennen Dir die Bude ein, und Dorsche gibts schließlich auch noch.Wenn man ein paar Kilo Heringe möchte,stellt dies auch kein Problem dar.Herrliche Barsche(die sogar auf Pilker! gebissen haben|supergri ),machen auch ne Menge Spaß.Außerdem gibts einen riesigen Weissfischbestand und auch Aal ist da.Was kann das Anglerherz mehr wollen?
Die Schären bieten eine riesige Zahl an angeltechnischen Mögkichkeiten....................|wavey:


----------



## Micky (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Binnengewässer....................
> Die Schären sind jedoch eines der besten Hechtreviere !


 
Das streitet hier auch keiner ab, es gibt ja reichlich darüber im Internet zu lesen. Ich werd mir Mühe geben um den einen oder anderen anständigen Hecht zu verhaften :g 
Wir werden aber den Schwerpunkt wohl eher auf die Binnengewässer legen.

Nur eines stört mich: ES IST NOCH SOOOO LANGE ZEIT BIS DAHIN :c


----------



## Pfiffie79 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Hihi das ist wohl war, ich muss bis ende julie warten#q #q #q  und der timmy darf schon im mai fahren:c :c :c .




Im sommer sind auf jeden fall im binnenland die flüsse ertragreicher da sie mehr sauerstoff mitsichführen. in kleineren seen geht so gut wie garnichts. Ich habe allerdings gelesen das Juli und August die Zander in den seen(falls vorhanden) gut gehen sollen, ob das stimmt wird man sehen|supergri .

sehr verregnette bieten meist große überraschungen oder vor und nach abendgewittern sind aale sehr beissfreudig.


----------



## Micky (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> vor und nach abendgewittern sind aale sehr beissfreudig.


 
Dann darf es zwischendurch gern mal KRÄFTIG ballern...

Ist schon echt bekloppt, vor 3 Wochen haben wir noch so in fröhlicher Runde gesessen nach dem Motto "wir könnten uns ja ma langsam drum kümmern" und nu kann das nicht schnell genug losgehen.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

ja das zerreist ein regelrecht um so mehr man drüber nachdenkt. denke jeden tag drüber nach an welcher stelle ich wohl zuerst angeln will...ob ich ein zelt diesmal mitnehme für zanderansitze und was ich am meisten fangen möchte....ob ich mit nen kutter fahre...ob das mit dem boot alles was wird....usw.|supergri 


ja mit den gewittern hab ichs letztes jahr so erlebt dort, die sonne war fast weg und der himmel grollte in der ferne schon, und es ging ab wie schmitz katze, dann der pieselregen mit beleutung und weiter gings:q .


----------



## Swe-Carp (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Hallo Jungs 

Wenn Ihr so heiß aufs Angeln an Binnengewässer seit (AAl+ Zander)
muß Eurer  nächster Trip nach Smaland_Rymmen/Rusken oder DALARNA_
Nedre Dalälven-Ammungen gehn.
                                                   Rene


----------



## THD (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Nur mal zur Info, bin:
- um Ostern (wahrscheinlich)
- 28.04.-8.5.
- 20.8.-4.9.
- wahrscheinlich eine Woche im Oktober
ca. 70 km nördlich von Karlshamm

und hätte gar nichts gegen einen gemeinsamen Fischgang.

Kajak und ein größeres Boot hätte ich auch.
Fliegenfischen ist bisher nicht so mein Ding, eher Blech.
An der Mündung des Ronneby hab ich schon einige Versuche gemacht, und werd sicher auch noch mal hinfahren.

Grüße THD


----------



## Micky (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

*@ THD:*

Wir bleiben bis max. 20./21.08. in Schweden... das wird dann leider nichts werden, aber trotzdem Danke #6 für das Angebot.

*@ SWE-Carp:*

Wenn es uns gefällt, dann werden wir bestimmt nächstes Jahr wieder hinfahren, aber nun müssen wir noch lange:clange:clange:clange warten bis wir denn endlich zum ERSTEN MAL da hochfahren.


----------



## Micky (1. August 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

*Countdown läuft...* Sonntag geht´s los !!! *freuweisaudrauf*


----------



## Micky (26. August 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

So, nun sind wir drei wackeren Gesellen wieder da aus Schweden.
MickyOH, Shorty77 und ich (Timmy4903) hatten diesen heißersehnten Urlaub schon vor fast einem Jahr geplant und nun ist er auch schon wieder vorbei.
Die Tage gingen echt schnell ins Land! Einen kleinen Eindruck von den Tagesabläufen mag der folgende Auszug aus unserem Tourtagebuch vermitteln:

*Sonntag, 07.08.05
*
*Fahrt nach Holmsjö*

Um 06:00 holen wir Meier ab, kurze Umarmung mit seinen Eltern, dann geht es endlich los! Um 07:00 stehen wir in Puttgarden an der Fähre, 2.Platz! Ne halbe Stunde später sind wir in Rödby ( ach ja, die haben nur noch Prince und Marlboro auf dem Kutter).

Kurz halten bei Per ( Mortens Onkel), danach weiter nach Holmjö! Kurze Einweisung in das Haus ( SEHR kurze Einweisung), dann Haus für uns selbst! Einkaufen, man ist das teuer (50 Euro für n paar Nudeln und Käsecreme)!

Danach Zelebrierung des Urlaubsanfanges mit Bier bei Putenbrust und ...???? NA??? Natürlich, NAGGEN!!! 
Erste Versuche beim Nachtangeln ergeben nur zaghafte Bisse!
Später Bett und Einschlafen! Außer Timmy, der ist auf der Couch eingeschlafen!

*Montag, 08.08.05
*

*Erste Fische
*

Um 09:30 Aufstehen und anschließendes Frühstück auf der Terrasse! Dann machen wir das Boot fertig, Morten versenkt den Paddelhalter nach 2 Metern, 1 Stunde später haben wir aufgegeben, das Ding mit dem Kescher zu fangen! Ab auf den See! Blinkern, Spinnern und Wobblern! Wassertiefe des Haussees zwischen 0 und 11m! Bei Futterfischen in der Mitte des Sees der erste verwandelte Biss von Timmy, Hecht!

Später dann nach Karlskrona, Infos holen, Paddelhalter einkaufen (  ) und shoppen! Abendbrot, danach See zum zweiten Versuch Nachtangeln! Wieder Timmy mit 2 Brassen! Super, jibbet ebend Fischfrikadunsen!
Später Bett und Einschlafen! Außer Timmy mal wieder, zuerst Couch dann Bett!

*Dienstag, 09.08.05*

*Land unter*

Um kurz vor 10 aufstehen, schnell essen und dann ab auf den See! Heute sah das Wetter nicht ganz so toll aus, bedeckt! Kurze Fahrt in die Seemitte! Nach 3 Würfen mit einem tieflaufenden Wobbler beißt bei Timmy Hecht Nummer 2, 72cm!
Der Nordostwind treibt uns den See entlang, es beginnt zu regnen! Wir mitten aufm See, super! Morten und Micky hauen kräftig in die Paddel und Timmy macht einen auf Schleppfischen
Rückkehr umgekehrt, Timmy paddelt, Morten und Micky Schleppfischer! Kein Biss mehr! Heimkehren in den Heimathafen!
Anschließend TV und Couchtag! Draußen Land unter! Ach ja, Abends grillen, halbes Kilo Pute und ein Kilo NAGGEN!

*Mittwoch, 10.08.05
*

*Der URSCHREI*

Frühstück, mit dem Boot nach draußen, Micky landet einen kleinen Hecht von ca. 50cm! Anfangender Regen verpflichtet zwingendermaßen zum Rückzug! Mit dem Auto zum Lyckebyan und wieder zurück! Abends Ansitz mit vorheriger Anfütterung (Brot-Mais-Wurm-Gemisch). Timmy holt sich 2 Schleien von 40 und 51cm! Dicke Dinger!
Gegen Mitternacht flüchten die wackeren Gesellen in das Land der Träume! Als erstes erwacht Morten und anschließende Situation nimmt ihren Lauf!

Morten leuchtet zu Micky und Timo: "Seid ihr eingepennt?"
Micky und Timmy: Zzzzzz...STILLE! Morten packt erstmal seine Sachen zusammen und begibt sich zu seinen Gesellen!
Morten begibt sich mit annehmbarer lauter Schrittgeschwindigkeit auf den Steg und leuchtet Micky und Timmy mitten ins Gesicht und erkennt das diese WIRKLICH schlafen! Ein frenetischer Applaus in beide Handflächen direkt am Ohr von Micky gezündet läßt diesen sodann hochschrecken. In einer Kettenreaktion kippt dieser zur linken Seite, wo Timmy noch pennt! Morten hält diesen fest, damit er nicht ins Wasser fällt und Timmy samt aller Ausrüstungsgegenstände unter sich begräbt. In dieser Sekunde erwacht Timmy, denkt an einen von Micky festgestellten Biss und weiß gar nicht mit der Situation umzugehen, da er sich bedrohlich nach links dem Wasser nähert! Morten rettet die Situation und hält alle fest...bei Laune muss keiner gehalten werden, da gerade der Puls von Timmy und Micky zusammen den 4stelligen Bereich erklommen haben! Und der URSCHREI??? Denkt Euch einen dunklen Wald und der Rest ist Fantasie!!!

*Donnerstag, 11.08.05
*

*Mortens Durchbruch*

Bootstour auf dem Haussee! Micky Hecht mit ca. 50cm, Morten durchbricht seinen Angelstreik und hakt einen 78cm Hecht! Geiler Drill ums Boot, kurze Schlaufe um den Anker und ab in den Kescher! Ab dann nichts besonderes mehr! Couch, essen (den heut gefangenen Hecht, lecker und SEHR frisch) und ab zum Nachtangeln!
Morten einen Barsch von sagenhaften 10cm! Pessimisten würden fluchen, Optimisten wie wir denken uns " Geil, Köderfisch!"
Nach einem gelandeten Krebs packen unsere Helden ein und kehren zum Gasthaus "Chez Angler" ein!

So ungefähr sah denn fast jeder Tag bei uns aus. Aufstehen, Frühstück, ANGELN, Essen, ANGELN und schlafen! 

Die erste Woche war das Wetter eher bescheiden, die zweite Woche dafür umso bombastischer! Fische gab es dafür leider weniger! Ich für meinen Teil konnte mich eigentlich gar nicht beschweren, aber andere Teilnehmer hatten nicht mal nummerisch ne Handvoll Fisch! Aber die Qualität stand vor Quantität. Größter Hecht 78cm ( Shorty), größte Schleie 51cm ( Timmy). 

Trotzdem war es ein schöner und vor allem erholsamer Urlaub. Naja, muss es wohl, wenn 3 Angler an einem See ansitzen und 8 Stunden lang gerade mal drei Barsche verhaften

*Bericht by Timmy4903*

PS: Wenn einer schonmal da oben war...wo zum Teufel kann man zwischen Emmaboda und Karlskrona am Lyckebyan angeln! Wir sind ungefähr 20 bis 30mal aus dem Auto gestiegen, durch den wald gepilgert und unzufrieden über die Anglermöglichkeiten wieder zum Auto zurückgekehrt. Es endete mit einem Ansitz an der Flussmündung zur Ostsee...


----------



## Steffen1107 (24. November 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Hallo Micky,

ist ja ein toller Bericht.
Habe das hier gefunden über die Boardsuche. 

Wir wollen im August 2006 die ersten zwei Wochen nämlich auch genau nach Holmsjö, unser Haus liegt direkt am Bredasjön. Zum Glück können wir um diese Zeit dort angeln, denn an einigen Seen ist dann gerade Krebsfangzeit und Angelverbot. 

Ach, wenn doch bloß schon wieder Frühling wär..... oder Sommer...
Vorfreude ist wirklich toll....

Steffen


----------



## Micky (30. November 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Moin Steffen, *DU BIST MUTIG* nach dem Bericht dorthin zu fahren... #d :q 
Im Grunde ist der Sillhövden in Holmsjö ganz nett. Mitten drin sind zwei Steinpackungen. Die ersten 3-4 Meter ist es dort sehr flach (max. 1 meter) dann fällt es steil auf eine Tiefe von 11 Metern ab. Im Flachen haben wir um die Mittagszeit Hechte an der Oberfläche rauben sehen, weil dort Futterfisch OHNE ENDE schwamm. Dort konnte wir auch 2 gute Hechte verhaften, wobei Shorty den größten Hecht im tiefen Wasser auf nen Mörrum-Spinner gefangen hat.

Die Uferzonen waren Hechtmäßig überhaupt nicht fängig, obwohl wir 2 Tage dort intensiv gefischt haben, jede Tiefe, mit Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner und Gummifisch. NÜSCHT !!! |uhoh: 

*Empfehlung:* Vormittags bis Mittags war die Beste Zeit, nachmittags hatten wir in der ganzen Zeit nur einen einzigen Hecht, bis auf einen (ca. 40 Zentimeter), der hat sich beim Nachtangeln meinen Tauwurm vom Grund geschnappt und hat grandios gekämpft |supergri 

*Nachtangeln:* War für Shorty und mich eher Zeitvertreib als angeln. Krabben lutschen Dir dort in kurzer Zeit die Haken leer und zerkräuseln Dir die Mundschnur überm Haken, und Fische hat sowieso nur Timmy gefangen. |kopfkrat ;+  Schöne Schleien und auch ein paar schöne "Klodeckel-Brassen". Aale sind dort allerdings FEHLANZEIGE !!!

Ansonsten mal am Asnen-See versuchen. Da brauchste zum Spinnangeln allerdings ne Fiskekart, auf Wurm ist dort freies angeln. Tipp: Tauwurm und davor ein Stück Styropor, so dass der Köder aufschwimmt. Die Barsche fanden das gut, allerdings wieder nur bei Timmy. Auf Pose ging da gar nix ! Wir haben dann fast ausschließlich nur noch mit Tiroler Hölzl geangelt.

*Lyckebyan* brauchste auch nicht zu versuchen, die einzig vernünftige Stelle zum Posen-/Grundangeln ist direkt an der Mündung in die Ostsee. Wir haben nen halben Tag damit verbracht ne geeignete Stelle zum ansitzen zu finden, überall nur starke Strömung und Stromschnellen. Nach nicht mal 15 minuten wurden unsere Fiskekarts kontrolliert und unsere zweite Angel durften wir auch wieder einpacken, da hat uns der Typ der die Karten verkauft hat allerdings was falsches erzählt. 2 Angeln wären erlaubt... |krach:  - Fazit: Außer Spesen und nix gewesen.

Wir sind den tag noch an so nem Fischpuff vorbeigefahren und haben dort das rege springen der 2-3 kg Forellen beobachtet. Wir waren kurz davor, aber nen Fischpuff in Schweden zu beangeln, das ging doch gegen unsere Überzeugung, auch wenn es nach den bisherigen mageren Fängen echt gejuckt hat. WENN, dann dort mal mit Fliege oder kleinem Spinner versuchen.

Was Du allerdings versuchen solltest: Ostsee-Hecht angeln. Wir sind einen Tag östlich von Karlskrona auf so ne Doppelinsel gefahren (Namen muss ich raussuchen). Dort haben wir in einer kleinen Bucht geblinkert. Mein 3. Wurf brachte mir bei schönem Sonnenschein mit nem bronzenen EFFZETT nen schönen 50er Hecht ein. Auf der Rückfahrt haben wir nochmal unter der großen Brücke zum Festland gestanden. Nachdem wir dort bereits ne halbe Stunden alles probiert haben und mit teurem geschirr gefischt haben, kam ne Gruppe von 3-4 Kindern mit kleinen Korkposen und Würmern. Ausgeworfen, Biss, anhieb.. FISCH ! Barsche um die 20 cm. Kannst Dir ja vorstellen wie sparsam wir geguckt haben... #d ;+ :q 

Falls Du noch Fragen zum See hast, kannst ja ne PN schicken.


----------



## Steffen1107 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Moin, moin Micky,

dein Bericht hat mich überhaupt nicht abgeschreckt. Wir machen ja da einen richtig schönen Großfamilienurlaub mit unseren Kindern, Oma, Opa und Schwägerin kommt auch mit. 

Es wird kein purer Angelurlaub, leider.... aber da ich ja so leidenschaftlich angle, gehe ich bestimmt öfter mal auf die Pirsch. Sind ja nur 50 Meter zum Wasser am Bredasjön. Und Nachtanglen hab ich meinem Sohn (5) ja auch schon versprochen. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja ne schöne Schleie (wenn schon keine Aale drin sind). Ich werde meinen kleinen Räuchergrill mitnehmen, falls wir ein paar Barsche fangen. 

Und im August gibts da doch bestimmt auch Pilze, soll ja ringsrum überall Wald sein. 

Zur Ostsee machen wir bestimmt auch mal einen Trip, da werde ich meine Angel bestimmt nicht im Haus lassen!

Noch 8 Monate.... puhhhh..... harte Zeit.....


Steffen


----------



## peter II (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Zitat: Und im August gibts da doch bestimmt auch Pilze, soll ja ringsrum überall Wald sein

Stimmt Wald gibts da ohne Ende und Steinpilze tlw direkt am Ufer ( wenns ein gutes Pilzjahr wird).
Die Aussichten im August an der Westküste von Land halte ich eher für nicht so gut.
|wavey:


----------



## Micky (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Pilze haben wir auch recht viele gesehen, aber für uns kamen dann Abends doch eher 1-2 *PILS* in Frage  :q 

Interessant wäre es, wenn Ihr ein Boot habt und damit auf den See (Sillhövden) raus könntet. Die "kleineren" Teiche rund herum willste dann gar nicht beangeln, bzw. soll auch kaum lohnen, weil dort nur Kleinfisch sein Unwesen treibt!

Für´s Nachtangeln empfehle ich unbedingt Tauwürmer *MITZUNEHMEN*, haben wir auch gemacht (und war auch gut so!), denn dort jibbet keine und nen Angelhändler suchst Du in Holmsjö auch vergeblich. 
Wir hätten uns Köder aus Karlskrona holen müssen. Wenn man von der Tourist-Information den Marktplatz schräg nach links rüber wandert, dort dann ne steile Straße runter geht findet man den kleinen Angelladen. Großes Kunstködersortiment mit recht "ordentlichen" Preisen |uhoh:  .

*Tipp:* Direkt neben der Tourist-Info in Karlskrona gibt es einen Eisladen. Wir hatten leider nicht so viel Lust und Zeit uns an die Schlange (bis weit auf den Bürgersteig) anzustellen, aber die Portionen waren der HAMMER !!! #6


----------



## Steffen1107 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

@ Micky

danke für den Tip mit den Tauwürmern! Ichwollte eigentlich auch ein, zwei Gläschen konservierte Köderfischlein mitnehmen, falls ich mit dem Senken oder Stippen nicht so erfolgreich bin.
Ihr habt dann sicherlich nicht im kleinen Bredasjön geangelt, denn unser Häusle steht genau am Ufer. Mein Sohn (5 Jahre) kann dann mal Nachtangeln mit mir probieren und falls er vor Müdigkeit nicht mehr gucken kann, ist ja nicht weit bis zum Bett.

KEINE 8 MONATE MEHR......


----------



## Micky (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle ruhih ein paar Würmer mehr mitnehmen, denn die Krabben sind recht hungrig. Du wirst es dann an der aufgekräselten Schnur vorm Haken sehen....
Wir waren nur am großen Hausteich angeln, die kleineren Seen um Holmsjö haben wir ganz ausgelassen.


----------



## Steffen1107 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Das mit den Krabben und Krebsen scheint ja wirklich ein Problem zu sein.

Habt Ihr da nur auf Grund geangelt? Könnte ich dieses Abfreßproblem nicht umgehen, in dem ich einfach mit Posenmontage die Würmer ein Stück über Grund anbiete?


----------



## Micky (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Das hat die Krebse bei uns auch nicht gestört. Unsere Tauwürmer waren in kurzer Zeit weg, egal ob Pose (Köder mind. 50cm über Grund) oder mit Auftriebsperlen.

2-3 der Dinger haben wir am Haken rausgeholt, das hat teilweise keine Minute gedauert bis der Bissanzeiger gewackelt hat. Die Krebse waren ungefähr 15cm lang.


----------



## Steffen1107 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

ALLES VORBEI... 
Gestern kam ein Brief von unserem Veranstalter Novasol.
Unser Haus liegt ja nur 50 Meter vom Wasser, und nun teilen Sie uns noch als Nachtrag mit, daß eine Landstraße noch zwischen Haus und Wasser verläuft (hat sich wohl jemand massiv beschwert, weil die Straße nicht zu sehen ist im Katalog). 

Na toll, sitzt du auf der Terasse mit Blick auf Straße mit Leitplanke und irgendwo dahinter der See. Können wir die Kinder ja nicht unbeaufsichtigt lassen. So ein Mist, Sch....!!!!!

Somit ist Holmsjö leider gestorben, suchen uns nun ein anderes Haus, was nun gar nicht mehr so einfach ist.

Ich berichte dann    *grummel*


----------



## Micky (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Holmsjö (SWE) + Umgebung - Wer hat Erfahrung?*

Das ist natürlich ne bittere Pille. Schade, da hat man sich schon mit seinem Urlaubsort "angefreundet" und dann sowas....
Ich könnte Dir ja unter umständen mal die Rufnummer von unserem Vermieter geben, ob die allerdings auch an Fremde vermieten weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht haben die noch nen heißen Tipp für ein Ferienhaus in der Ecke.

Ich schick Dir mal ne PN !


----------

